# Hong Kong Food & Beverage Photos



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/other_photos


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Terrific set! I feel as if I am there!


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

nice! Let's see some more! I keep seeing really fancy restaurants everywhere in Hong Kong in those bt-ed shows :-D And they aren't all that expensive either!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/nicthe/taste


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

^^ ^^ OMG! these dishes looook sooooooooo tasty! You are making me hungry


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

LOL, compared to the one I had in Cleveland, this is heaven.



>


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

^^ So hows life in Cleveland, do you live in the suburbs or downtown or perhaps exurb?


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

In suburb. I mean those lambs we bought for the hotpot in local asian stores suck.


----------



## bARTist (Jul 14, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHH!!! What will I eat during my vacation in HK in September???  And the worst thing is - I have a food alergy on rice!! Really!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj77/raymok1978


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yummy!!


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just love Asian food, i have to get there some day


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Try to go to a Chinese restaurant in Israel...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/sabton13/hongkong&page=all


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Try to go to a Chinese restaurant in Israel...


i do, but it's crappy and expensive  besides u have to try the real stuff!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

tasteful Thread kay:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmm ....:drool:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

YUM


----------



## karma police (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *heromak* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *丁丁R * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vegetables ^^ ?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Don't think there are any vegetable dishes. 

By *上下盤 * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *je4son* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> ^ Don't think there are any vegetable dishes.


I meant 2 first pics 
btw foods are delicious :eat:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Little-little * from dchome :


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I dislike hot pot


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://hk.myblog.yahoo.com/je4son


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That looks like Outback, which has great value set lunches. Reasonably priced, very filling, good food.

I wouldn't step in for dinner though - overpriced, average food with very poor service.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes, that is Outback. I haven't tried them in Hong Kong yet, although I think I did try them once in Taiwan. American-sized portions are certainly a shock to the system in Asia.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * hongkonggunking* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/cindysafina/food


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

i think hong kong is one of the cities wherein i'll never be hungry lol


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I am hungry now. I think I might head down to Chinatown and get some Eggdrop soup.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *cks1234 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tabo25* from dchome : 











By *blackcat7667 * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ All foods looks really delicious


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://hk.myblog.yahoo.com/plisu-x


----------



## wankingwerewolf (Feb 3, 2009)

Is that Hamburger thing in Hung Hom?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

wankingwerewolf said:


> Is that Hamburger thing in Hung Hom?


Yes - http://www.openrice.com/restaurant/sr2.htm?shopid=18220


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

南記 By *tkfwu * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.bennyyung.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Local Fast Food @ MX


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://s375.photobucket.com/albums/oo195/cky98011346/?start=20


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *samuel0224 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *makiyo * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * fwing0* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * bikto* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and also very tasty foods ^^


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Looks like a rather weird mix. I thought BBQ meat / "siu mei" is grouped together, and not mix in a spring roll somehow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


What food is that?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Old Man Hotpot
Source : http://www.pbase.com/mlwong


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

I love Hot Pot!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The lobster above looks really delicious :eat:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/mlwong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/e30


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *PP * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/jiawang


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * GBA* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice and tasty foods, like the above: looks really interesting


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * kwongsiu* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

^^
?? pls shoot photo anywhere??:lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes - it's a very photogenic Starbucks!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Neromessi * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *JUSTINCHIWAI * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Modern World (Jun 13, 2009)

well, u can put some more better food here


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

祥利冰室 by *Gareyyee * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ghost


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tinz08* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Delicious, very nice foods, salads etc


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * leong123hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.shotxy.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonton Mein is one of my favorite noodles soup! :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * faicf01* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

its make me hungry more n more....*after saw all pictures..


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That makes 2 of us! lol  Every time I enter this thread I end up leaving with some serious cravings! :lol:

Some beautiful dishes here though.. and beautifully presented, also.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/roygypsy/fantastic


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * carsonc* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sweetielam* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * orpfee* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * P.J.* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome/delicious ))


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *carjaswong* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats creepy uke: sorry


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *～暗月影～* from Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Suckling pig by *大長春* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * orpfee* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * orpfee* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *賢~_~賢* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *飞雪寒冰* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

I love Hong Kong's street food and markets! Best in the world IMO.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *iamcrazygirl * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.carjaswong.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *travelem17* from a Hong Kong discussion forum  :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *.lovelittlebear* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Maggi3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Foods are tempting and I feel so hungry now..


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *orpfee* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.carjaswong.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.carjaswong.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *orpfee* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.carjaswong.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dining @ ICC
By *travelem17* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Mmm, that food looks delicious, and that view would be awesome to see while enjoying a nice dinner.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.carjaswong.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Gentle_H!M* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.carjaswong.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *andygogohk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely and very nice updates about those delicious foods


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wtdelaynomore * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *天早灰藍* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Celebriton (Aug 5, 2009)

SO143 said:


> Thats creepy uke: sorry


:lol:

Uncooked full animal look very bizarre! But roasted pig is very very delicious and crispy. Highly recommended and a must eat!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Oftentimes the cooked format looks much better than the raw.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great food pics, makes me suddenly hungry...kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *天早灰藍* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually great shots; most of those foods are delicious


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.shotxy.com/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *LAMLAM1023* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

That food :drool:

I feel like eating Chinese now


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://blog.pixnet.net/carjaswong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

07-14-2013 Breakfast @ Australia Dairy Co. Hong Kong by RobNamo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://flight-report.com/en/report-5712.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ssmchan888 * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

長洲冰室 | 長洲 (Cheung Chau) by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dim sum at Tim Wo Han by Christine Rondeau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Roast meat shop, Sham Shui Po by lizziekell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Singapour, Hong Kong, Japan 2018 by bikochan42, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Siu Mei Shop (Roasted shop) 燒味店 - Hong Kong by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Buffet by Arnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shredded meat with preserved vegetable with vermicelli in soup by boblam07, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Pineapple bum from Kam Wah Café @ Mongkok by Fuyuhiko TAKAYA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

lan fong yuen central_1 by RAYMOND TAM PHOTO - ONEPLUS STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Iconic Ladies Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK_Juji400_Summicron35_M3_2018Jun18 (31) by jleeshooting, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

food-hong-kong-alexisjetsets by MuQin, on Flickr

hotel-stage-hong-kong-alexisjetsets-57 by MuQin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK_Lomo800_2018Jun18and19_summicron35_m3 (23) by jleeshooting, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

natura 1600 (15) by chan dove, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by Peter Myers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cafe de Coral by Randy F, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mobile Softee by Steven Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mongkok by GREGORIUZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_0932_rtc by Toogie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

tsui wah pork chop bun by daniel_goh, on Flickr

tsui wah milk tea and crispy bun by daniel_goh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_6991 by Martin Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1600-IMG20171201192817 by [wj], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20180726_124739 by 3fspchk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TMK by Dennis Lo, on Flickr

TMK by Dennis Lo, on Flickr

TMK by Dennis Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chifa. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ebb & flow by 3fspchk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

東海粥店 Hong Kong Congee, Jordan by Ryo Tezuka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF1394 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Snapshot Tai Po H.K by Ck Hui, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by JH_86, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TST_28 by Danny Toh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

新明苑 by 3fspchk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Out and about in Tsuen Wan, Hong Kong (68) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

French toast with torched banana, frech strawberry and vanilla ice cream by boblam07, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by kshitij_shah_89, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Out and about in Tsuen Wan, Hong Kong (116) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Rice noodles by Jessie Yin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Pork chop rice with set of lunch in fast food restaurant in Yuen Long by Peach Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by Sergey Samorodov, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergey Samorodov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20190815-25-Deconstructed sacher tart at Big Sur in Hong Kong by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Steamed scallops by Jessie Yin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Root restaurant. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The 1950s Mido Cafe, Yau Ma Tei, Hong Kong. Giant pineapple bun with butter, Hong Kong style mlk tea,HK style French toast, Macoroni in soup. by bageltam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lin Heung Tea House, Central, Hong Kong by Ryo Tezuka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ritz-Carlton Hong Kong Club Lounge 10 by Daniel Gillaspia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Food, Hong Kong by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20190815-33-Street food by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tender Hainan chicken by Jessie Yin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Local baked mixed seafood with cream sauce rice by Peach Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

caviar house & prunier. hong kong airport by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6 Oct 2019 anti mask ban_18 by Etan Liam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SM1_9380 by RISE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK-Egglet-IMG_3393 by Bernard Oh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kakure. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_1325R by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2019-11-04 (9) by H Sinica, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

St. Regis Hotel, Wanchai, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Local style fried pasta with seafood by Tin Long Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bibo, HK 19Jan2020 by joone!, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dinner part 2. Sushi Taka. Hong Kong Airport by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Poon Choi in dinner by Tin Long Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

D10_HK_Peak_DSC07889_103019 by Christopher.Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

VC4028Feb3 - 17 by Vega Tenor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

wonton mee, Hong Kong by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Pablo Lagrange @ Test Kitchen. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCN7006 by Tin Long Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hk steet-06939 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

"營業中 OPEN" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

leap year birthday dinner @ Beefbar. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr

leap year birthday dinner @ Beefbar. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Boat noodles restaurant by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Two cheese cakes in mandarin cake shop by Tin Long Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ryota Kappou Modern. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Food + Drink | All Types of Food + Drinks, Restaurants, Bars etc., all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_0322 by Chi Ming Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

shoku japanese binchotan grill. repulse bay. hong kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Breakfast @ Bathers. Lower Cheung Sha. Lantau by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GR3-001389 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Soil to Soul. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr

Soil to Soul. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr

Soil to Soul. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kuri Kuri. Lamma Island by anilegna, on Flickr

Kuri Kuri. Lamma Island by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tung Ping Chau, Hong Kong. - Nikon F100 (R018C) &amp; Nikkor-NC 24/2.8 - Kodak Portra 400 - Img32 by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cheung Chau, 長洲 by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sushi Tokami. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lamma Island, HK 19Feb2021 by joone!, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aubrey restaurant. Mandarin Oriental. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

88171b11-c306-495f-ab2d-77d1b83a939b by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr

5ce952e6-d970-4654-b25b-81563e07006e by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Steak Room @ 1881. TST. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

生記粥麺 by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sushi Mamoru. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr

Sushi Mamoru. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr

Sushi Mamoru. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

D5-6282 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lunch @ the Queen 后園 1881 by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Arbor, HK 18Apr2021 by joone!, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Breakfast by Dallas Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cheese Flavoured French Toast by thepkboy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Matchali. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Black &amp; White | 黒白淡奶 by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Happy Valley, Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chicken Rice by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tap Mun Island - Minolta Alpha 7 (R021B) &amp; Minolta AF 35/2 RS - Kodak Portra 400 - Img34 - Hong Kong by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GR3-001702 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

kagura 牡蠣小屋 。Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF3867 by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hugo’s. Hong Kong (originally opened 1969) by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Abalone. 富小路やま岸 tominokoji yamagishi. hong kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

In time of pandemic by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

shiawase 幸匠燒. hong kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Happy Valley, Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Hari. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Birthday feast @ Casa Diva. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

l&#x27;onyx xv. hong kong by anilegna, on Flickr

l&#x27;onyx xv. hong kong by anilegna, on Flickr

L’onyx XV. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GR3-001961 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chef de Yim Tin. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GR3-002049 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Stanley staycation. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lunch @ Carlyle Club. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

a74 tanar 5cm f2DSC03528 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GR3-002389 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Major Seventh. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GR3-002544 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

zuicho 瑞兆 an authentic Japanese kappo in Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GR3-002702 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Man Fung seafood. Lamma Island by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taco by YY Ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Street [email protected] by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GR3-002859 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GR3-003168 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sushi Yonjugo. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

a74 contax n 85 1.4_DSC09565 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------

